# Electric Blue Crayfish ID Please



## Nephrite57 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Members, I would very much like one of your resident experts to verify the exact species of my new Blue Crayfish. I bought a male and a female from a seller in Chilliwack who informed me that they were Australian crayfish. Once I got them in my 30 gal tank I took some photos of them and set about googling the various Australian species to see which one I had. You can imagine how long this took as there are so many varieties in OZ. I was not able to find one that looked remotely close to mine. I then googled Florida Blue Crayfish (Procambarus alleni) and I believe that this is what I have. The first photo is of the female and the others the male. Thank-you.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks like an Procambarus alleni sp blue
But I know there's a real expert on here that'll chime in any second~
cherax quadricarinatus sp blue (Australian) does not look like that~

But hey! Wait for the expert =) he's answered my past questions too


----------



## Nephrite57 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank-you eternity302.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I believe it was baobeizhu who helped me ID mine~
Also, another helpful BCA'er ID "nao" gave me this link
Crayfish World Picture Index
Hope this helps!


----------



## Nephrite57 (Jan 28, 2014)

eternity302 said:


> I believe it was baobeizhu who helped me ID mine~
> Also, another helpful BCA'er ID "nao" gave me this link
> Crayfish World Picture Index
> Hope this helps!


Thanks, yep, that was one of the sites I looked through. No Australian species looked like mine. I do think it's a Procambarus alleni.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

yeup, eternity is correct.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> yeup, eternity is correct.


You are now confirmed by the real expert~


----------



## Nephrite57 (Jan 28, 2014)

eternity302 said:


> You are now confirmed by the real expert~


Thanks very much Eternity and BaoBeiZhu!


----------

